# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  داروسازی و دندانپزشکی تعهدی يعنی چی ؟

## Dr.Hard Worker7

؟؟
شرایطش چیه؟

----------


## asas

شرایط نداره.فقط مجوز و پروانه رو در محدوده خاصی بهتون میدن .شما انتخاب نمیکنین کجا برین .اونا انتخاب میکنن کجا باید برین

----------


## magicboy

سوال کلیدی اینه که تعهد رو میشه در ازای مبلغ کلانی خرید و مدرک رو ازاد کنی یانه؟

----------


## sara_m

> سوال کلیدی اینه که تعهد رو میشه در ازای مبلغ کلانی خرید و مدرک رو ازاد کنی یانه؟


نه من شنیدم نمیشه خرید

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سوال کلیدی اینه که تعهد رو میشه در ازای مبلغ کلانی خرید و مدرک رو ازاد کنی یانه؟


هر چند تو ایران همه چی ممکنه اما نوشتن نمیشه خرید(پارتی داشته باشی احتمالا میشه)

اما به نظرم راهی برای خریدش نباشه چون باید تعهد و اینا بدن و همه چی ثبت میشه و سند دستشون هست :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> شرایط نداره.فقط مجوز و پروانه رو در محدوده خاصی بهتون میدن .شما انتخاب نمیکنین کجا برین .اونا انتخاب میکنن کجا باید برین


مثل پزشکی21ساله؟ونمیشه ادامه تحصیل داد؟ و در استان خودمونه؟

----------


## asas

> سوال کلیدی اینه که تعهد رو میشه در ازای مبلغ کلانی خرید و مدرک رو ازاد کنی یانه؟


به هیچ وجه. توی قانون ذکر شده غیرقابل خرید.

----------


## asas

> مثل پزشکی21ساله؟ونمیشه ادامه تحصیل داد؟ و در استان خودمونه؟


یعد 11 سال میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی.

----------


## asas

> هر چند تو ایران همه چی ممکنه اما نوشتن نمیشه خرید(پارتی داشته باشی احتمالا میشه)
> 
> اما به نظرم راهی برای خریدش نباشه چون باید تعهد و اینا بدن و همه چی ثبت میشه و سند دستشون هست


همیشه باید توجه داشت که اینجا ایرانه و هیچ اینده نگری توی وضع قانون وجود نداره.پس اصلا غیر ممکن نیس که فردا بگن تعهد بی تعهد.
برنامه ریزی واسه سالهای اینده تو ایران خنده دار ترین اتفاق زندگی ماهاست. پس همیشه بدترین حالتو در نظر داشته باش.چون اقایون ....

----------


## F.amin

کسی هست در حال خوندن داروسازی تعهدی باشه؟

چندتا سوال دارم

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## pedram7

رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در  کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار  ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی  واقعیات میبندن. 
1-کسانی که در  این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در  شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و  در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و  حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی  این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی  تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
2-در طی این 21  سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید  گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره  ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته  اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش  نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.
3-دوستان به این  عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر  ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور  خواهد داد. 
4-نکته بسیار مهمی  که خیلیا اصلا ازش خبر هم ندارن این هست که شما تا بعد از اجرای نصف مدت  تعهد خدمتتون نمیتونین ادامه تحصیل بدین. یعنی شما تا 10 سال بعد از گرفتن  مدرک دکترای عمومی از شرکت در کنکور تخصص محروم هستید. تازه بعد از 10 سال  دوری از درس و دانشگاه و در 35 سالگی میتونین در امتحان تخصص شرکت کنین که  امتحانیه به مراتب سخت تر از کنکور امسالتون و قبولی در اون کار هر کسی  نیست. 
5-زدن  مطب برای یک پزشک عمومی هیچ درآمدی نداره.آخرین باری که خودتون یا یکی از  اطرافیان برای رفتن به مطب پزشک عمومی پول ویزیت دادین کی بوده؟! مطب فقط  برای متخصص و فوق تخصص درآمد داره و شما در طول همه این 46 سال فقط میتونین  در مراکز درمانی و یا به عنوان پزشک خانواده فعالیت داشته باشین.
6-دوران تعهد خدمت یعنی اینکه شما به نوعی کارمند دولت هستین و دولت میتونه شما رو به هر بخشی از محل انجام خدمتتون بفرسته! 
7-پیش بینی میکنم  دانشجوهای پزشکی که به این شیوه وارد دانشگاه شدن 3-4 سال اول رو بسیار  خوشحال از انتخابشون و این که دارن دکتر میشن سپری میکنن. سال 5 و 6  دانشگاه تازه به یاد تعهدی که پاشو امضا کردن میفتن و سال هفتم رو در حالی  با افسردگی سپری میکنن که 21 سال خدمت رو پیش روی خودشون میبینن. اون موقع  هست که تازه به یاد اعتراض و اعتصاب میفتن که بابا این چه وضعشه!!! میدونم که با زدن این حرفا بعضی ها حمله میکنن که این چه  حرفیه و... ولی من فقط خواستم نتایجی رو که با چند دقیقه فکر کردن به آینده  ای که پیش روی این پزشکان عزیز هست که مو به تنم سیخ کرد رو با شما هم  درمیون بذارم تا 30 سال بعد که تازه تونستین یه مطب برای خودتون بزنین به  این فکر نکنین که ای کاش سال ها پیش یه رشته دیگه خونده بودم که تا حالا  میتونستم برای خودم کار کنم. یه مثال و تمام. یه فیزیوتراپ با 4 سال درس خوندن درسته که  اسمش دکتر نیست ولی میتونه مجوز مطب بگیره و در بعضی از موارد درامد این  مطب ها به مراتب بیشتر از درامد یه پزشک عمومی هست. حالا شما فکر کنین اون  پزشک عمومی قراره تا 46 سالگی یه پزشک عمومی بمونه؛ شایدم تا آخر عمر...پس با چشم باز انتخاب کنین. رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در  کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار  ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی  واقعیات میبندن.
1-کسانی که در  این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در  شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و  در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و  حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی  این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی  تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
2-در طی این 21  سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید  گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره  ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته  اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش  نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه. 
3-دوستان به این  عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر  ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور  خواهد داد. 
4-نکته بسیار مهمی  که خیلیا اصلا ازش خبر هم ندارن این هست که شما تا بعد از اجرای نصف مدت  تعهد خدمتتون نمیتونین ادامه تحصیل بدین. یعنی شما تا 10 سال بعد از گرفتن  مدرک دکترای عمومی از شرکت در کنکور تخصص محروم هستید. تازه بعد از 10 سال  دوری از درس و دانشگاه و در 35 سالگی میتونین در امتحان تخصص شرکت کنین که  امتحانیه به مراتب سخت تر از کنکور امسالتون و قبولی در اون کار هر کسی  نیست.
5-زدن  مطب برای یک پزشک عمومی هیچ درآمدی نداره.آخرین باری که خودتون یا یکی از  اطرافیان برای رفتن به مطب پزشک عمومی پول ویزیت دادین کی بوده؟! مطب فقط  برای متخصص و فوق تخصص درآمد داره و شما در طول همه این 46 سال فقط میتونین  در مراکز درمانی و یا به عنوان پزشک خانواده فعالیت داشته باشین.
6-دوران تعهد خدمت یعنی اینکه شما به نوعی کارمند دولت هستین و دولت میتونه شما رو به هر بخشی از محل انجام خدمتتون بفرسته!
 7-پیش بینی میکنم  دانشجوهای پزشکی که به این شیوه وارد دانشگاه شدن 3-4 سال اول رو بسیار  خوشحال از انتخابشون و این که دارن دکتر میشن سپری میکنن. سال 5 و 6  دانشگاه تازه به یاد تعهدی که پاشو امضا کردن میفتن و سال هفتم رو در حالی  با افسردگی سپری میکنن که 21 سال خدمت رو پیش روی خودشون میبینن. اون موقع  هست که تازه به یاد اعتراض و اعتصاب میفتن که بابا این چه وضعشه!!! میدونم که با زدن این حرفا بعضی ها حمله میکنن که این چه  حرفیه و... ولی من فقط خواستم نتایجی رو که با چند دقیقه فکر کردن به آینده  ای که پیش روی این پزشکان عزیز هست که مو به تنم سیخ کرد رو با شما هم  درمیون بذارم تا 30 سال بعد که تازه تونستین یه مطب برای خودتون بزنین به  این فکر نکنین که ای کاش سال ها پیش یه رشته دیگه خونده بودم که تا حالا  میتونستم برای خودم کار کنم. یه مثال و تمام. یه فیزیوتراپ با 4 سال درس خوندن درسته که  اسمش دکتر نیست ولی میتونه مجوز مطب بگیره و در بعضی از موارد درامد این  مطب ها به مراتب بیشتر از درامد یه پزشک عمومی هست. حالا شما فکر کنین اون  پزشک عمومی قراره تا 46 سالگی یه پزشک عمومی بمونه؛ شایدم تا آخر عمر...پس با چشم باز انتخاب کنین

----------


## par.rah

> سوال کلیدی اینه که تعهد رو میشه در ازای مبلغ کلانی خرید و مدرک رو ازاد کنی یانه؟


سلام، بله

----------


## par.rah

> به هیچ وجه. توی قانون ذکر شده غیرقابل خرید.


تعهد محضری میگیرن اولش ازتون، ولی خب آخرش میتونید تعهد رو به ازای دادن پول آزاد کنید؛ پولش هم معادل بین الملله

----------


## asas

> تعهد محضری میگیرن اولش ازتون، ولی خب آخرش میتونید تعهد رو به ازای دادن پول آزاد کنید؛ پولش هم معادل بین الملله


  در متن قاونون مصوب مجلس عنوان شده غیر قابل خرید.

----------


## par.rah

> در متن قاونون مصوب مجلس عنوان شده غیر قابل خرید.


یه زمانی سربازی هم غیر قابل خرید بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asas

> یه زمانی سربازی هم غیر قابل خرید بود


  درسته ولی مجلس قانونو اصلاح کرد ولی در این زمینه مجلس اقدامی نمیکنه.

----------


## rezagmi

> تعهد محضری میگیرن اولش ازتون، ولی خب آخرش میتونید تعهد رو به ازای دادن پول آزاد کنید؛ پولش هم معادل بین الملله


نه دکی این رو قانون صریح گفته قابل خرید نیست
اونی که شما می فرمایید مربوط به تعهد مناطق هست که میشه خرید و مدرک رو آزاد کرد

----------


## rezagmi

> ؟؟
> شرایطش چیه؟


بنابر مصوبه مجلس سالانه بایستی 30درصد پذیرش پزشکی دندانپزشکی و داروسازی و همچنین دستیاران پزشکی برای خدمت در مناطق محروم باشد
اینا باید سه برابر مدت تحصیل در محل تعیین شده از سوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی منطقه مربوطه کار کنند و قبل از انجام نصف تعهد حق ادامه تحصیل ندارند مثلا تو پزشکی 10.5 سال میشه این مدت
حق طبابت خارج محدوده تعیین شده رو نخواهید داشت
این تعهد قابل خرید نیست و تعهد بصورت محضری می باشد
دوستان درباره میزان دریافتی این شیوه گزینش گمانه زنی ها کردند ولی تا جایی که میدونم این طرح تا به حال خروجی نداشته چون از پارسال اجرا شده و هیچ بخشنامه ای در راستای تعیین حقوق و مزایا ارائه نشده که مثلا کمتر از پزشکان آزاد هست یا بیشتر
دوستان گفتند تو اون شهر ازدواج کردید و...تو پستهای قبلی نکته مهم این که هر فرد میتونه صرفا برای نقاط حروم استان خودش تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی استان خودش پذیرش بشه و از این بابت شاید زیاد جای نگرانی نباشه هرچند تو آزمون تخصص امسال برای رشته های تخصص محروم اجازه دادند شما برای محروم مثلا گیلان تو دانشگاه تهران درس بخونید ولی از سازوکار این روند پذیرش و احتمال دخولش به کنکور سراسری بی اطلاع هستم
گفتند که میتونید بعنوان پزشک خانواده..... باید یادآوری کنم اخیر تخصصی بنام پزشک خانواده قراره راه اندازی بشه که در این صورت این امر منتفی است همچنین ویزیت تو بیمارستان یا کلینیک یا خانه روستایی برای هر نوع پزشک عمومی به صرفه تر از دایر کردن و اداره مطب است
احتمالا اجرای این طرح جهت تامین نیروی انسانی ماطقی است که پزشکان آزاد تمایل خدمت در اون رو ندارند و وزارت مجبور بود حقوقهای 10 15 ملیونی بده تا نیرو برای این جور مناطق تامین بکنه تا با هزینه کمتر برای اون مناطق هم پزشک مقیم بتونه بفرسته 
به نظر دندانپزشک محروم از پزشک محروم بهتره چون دندانپزشکهای عمومی هم وضع درآمد خوبی دارند ولی برای پزشکی شاید ی کم دست و پا گیر باشه
شخصا تو انتخاب رشته پردیس زده بودم ولی تعهدی نزده بودم انتخاب شما هم به سلیقه خود شما بستگی خواهد داشت

----------


## rezagmi

> یه زمانی سربازی هم غیر قابل خرید بود


الان هم هست
مگر غیبت طولانی داشته باشی از زمان مشمولیت
اون هم که امکان خرید دادن دلیلش رفاه من و شما نیست دلیلش نبود بودجه کافی برای اداره کردن سربازهاست حتی سعی میکنن هرکس بیفته شهر خودش که ناهار رو هم بره خونه خودشون بخوره هزینه ها کمتر بشه
ولی لین طرح وزارت بار مالی بزرگی از رو دوش وزارت برمیداره همچنین مصوب مجلس هست امسال هم که تو آزمون تخصصاز 30درصد فراتر رفتند انگار به مزاجشون ساخته احتمال قابل خرید بودنش خیییلییی کمه
با اجرای مناطق محروم میشه حتی طرح رو هم جمع کنند دیگه مثلا امسال تو تخصص طرح روان پزشکی و عفونی رو حذف کردند چون نیاز وزارت تامین شده

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> بنابر مصوبه مجلس سالانه بایستی 30درصد پذیرش پزشکی دندانپزشکی و داروسازی و همچنین دستیاران پزشکی برای خدمت در مناطق محروم باشد
> اینا باید سه برابر مدت تحصیل در محل تعیین شده از سوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی منطقه مربوطه کار کنند و قبل از انجام نصف تعهد حق ادامه تحصیل ندارند مثلا تو پزشکی 10.5 سال میشه این مدت
> حق طبابت خارج محدوده تعیین شده رو نخواهید داشت
> این تعهد قابل خرید نیست و تعهد بصورت محضری می باشد
> دوستان درباره میزان دریافتی این شیوه گزینش گمانه زنی ها کردند ولی تا جایی که میدونم این طرح تا به حال خروجی نداشته چون از پارسال اجرا شده و هیچ بخشنامه ای در راستای تعیین حقوق و مزایا ارائه نشده که مثلا کمتر از پزشکان آزاد هست یا بیشتر
> دوستان گفتند تو اون شهر ازدواج کردید و...تو پستهای قبلی نکته مهم این که هر فرد میتونه صرفا برای نقاط حروم استان خودش تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی استان خودش پذیرش بشه و از این بابت شاید زیاد جای نگرانی نباشه هرچند تو آزمون تخصص امسال برای رشته های تخصص محروم اجازه دادند شما برای محروم مثلا گیلان تو دانشگاه تهران درس بخونید ولی از سازوکار این روند پذیرش و احتمال دخولش به کنکور سراسری بی اطلاع هستم
> گفتند که میتونید بعنوان پزشک خانواده..... باید یادآوری کنم اخیر تخصصی بنام پزشک خانواده قراره راه اندازی بشه که در این صورت این امر منتفی است همچنین ویزیت تو بیمارستان یا کلینیک یا خانه روستایی برای هر نوع پزشک عمومی به صرفه تر از دایر کردن و اداره مطب است
> احتمالا اجرای این طرح جهت تامین نیروی انسانی ماطقی است که پزشکان آزاد تمایل خدمت در اون رو ندارند و وزارت مجبور بود حقوقهای 10 15 ملیونی بده تا نیرو برای این جور مناطق تامین بکنه تا با هزینه کمتر برای اون مناطق هم پزشک مقیم بتونه بفرسته 
> به نظر دندانپزشک محروم از پزشک محروم بهتره چون دندانپزشکهای عمومی هم وضع درآمد خوبی دارند ولی برای پزشکی شاید ی کم دست و پا گیر باشه
> شخصا تو انتخاب رشته پردیس زده بودم ولی تعهدی نزده بودم انتخاب شما هم به سلیقه خود شما بستگی خواهد داشت


" وزارت مجبور بود حقوقهای 10 15 ملیونی بده تا نیرو برای این جور مناطق تامین بکنه "
یعنی تعهدی ها خیلی کمتر درحد 2، 3 تومن؟

----------


## par.rah

> " وزارت مجبور بود حقوقهای 10 15 ملیونی بده تا نیرو برای این جور مناطق تامین بکنه "
> یعنی تعهدی ها خیلی کمتر درحد 2، 3 تومن؟



حقوق مصوب رشته های دکتری عمومی حداقل 4 تومنه و برای داروسازیه، امکان نداره در حد 2-3 تومن باشیه
کارمند دولت میشن منتها کارمند با مدرک دکتری عمومی حقوقش قطعا بالاتر از این حرفاست

----------


## par.rah

> الان هم هست
> مگر غیبت طولانی داشته باشی از زمان مشمولیت
> اون هم که امکان خرید دادن دلیلش رفاه من و شما نیست دلیلش نبود بودجه کافی برای اداره کردن سربازهاست حتی سعی میکنن هرکس بیفته شهر خودش که ناهار رو هم بره خونه خودشون بخوره هزینه ها کمتر بشه
> ولی لین طرح وزارت بار مالی بزرگی از رو دوش وزارت برمیداره همچنین مصوب مجلس هست امسال هم که تو آزمون تخصصاز 30درصد فراتر رفتند انگار به مزاجشون ساخته احتمال قابل خرید بودنش خیییلییی کمه
> با اجرای مناطق محروم میشه حتی طرح رو هم جمع کنند دیگه مثلا امسال تو تخصص طرح روان پزشکی و عفونی رو حذف کردند چون نیاز وزارت تامین شده


ایشالا که اینطوری باشه که نشه با پول هر چیزی رو خرید

----------


## rezagmi

> " وزارت مجبور بود حقوقهای 10 15 ملیونی بده تا نیرو برای این جور مناطق تامین بکنه "
> یعنی تعهدی ها خیلی کمتر درحد 2، 3 تومن؟


نه دیگه اینقدر کم
در حد ی پزشک عادی 4 5 تومن مثلا که در برابیر 15 تومن یک سوم هست و خیلی کمک حال دولت میشه

----------


## rezagmi

> حقوق مصوب رشته های دکتری عمومی حداقل 4 تومنه و برای داروسازیه، امکان نداره در حد 2-3 تومن باشیه
> کارمند دولت میشن منتها کارمند با مدرک دکتری عمومی حقوقش قطعا بالاتر از این حرفاست


پایه حقوق فیش دریافتی حدود 2 2.5 هست
3 4 تومن هم کارانه میگیرن از بیمارستان
2 3 هم از مطب یا اضافه کار درمیارن
چیزی که از سه چهارتا پزشک عمومی پرسیدم
البته به جایی که کار میکنی هم مربوط هست
یکیشون ی مدت تو نظام وظیفه کار میکرد میگفت اگر یکی اهل رشوه باشه ی ساله چندین میلیلرد گیرش میاد مثلایک نمونه که از اواخر خدمتش در اون سمت عنوان میکرد: طرف پیشنهای ی پرشیا در قبال معافیت پسرش داده بود

----------


## Hossein.A

اینا هم باید یکاری کنن که پول‌ کمتر بدن . هم باید یه کار کنن یجور نشه از سال بعدش هیچکی دیگه نره تعهدی.
یعنی یه چیزی بین 5 تا 8 تومن میدن. که هم یه حقوق معقوله واسه زندگی خوب یا یخورده بهتر از خوب. و همچنین واسه دولت نفری 8 تومن اینا ارزون میفته و خیلی خوبه

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در  کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار  ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی  واقعیات میبندن. 
> 1-کسانی که در  این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در  شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و  در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و  حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی  این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی  تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
> 2-در طی این 21  سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید  گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره  ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته  اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش  نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.
> 3-دوستان به این  عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر  ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور  خواهد داد. 
> 4-نکته بسیار مهمی  که خیلیا اصلا ازش خبر هم ندارن این هست که شما تا بعد از اجرای نصف مدت  تعهد خدمتتون نمیتونین ادامه تحصیل بدین. یعنی شما تا 10 سال بعد از گرفتن  مدرک دکترای عمومی از شرکت در کنکور تخصص محروم هستید. تازه بعد از 10 سال  دوری از درس و دانشگاه و در 35 سالگی میتونین در امتحان تخصص شرکت کنین که  امتحانیه به مراتب سخت تر از کنکور امسالتون و قبولی در اون کار هر کسی  نیست. 
> 5-زدن  مطب برای یک پزشک عمومی هیچ درآمدی نداره.آخرین باری که خودتون یا یکی از  اطرافیان برای رفتن به مطب پزشک عمومی پول ویزیت دادین کی بوده؟! مطب فقط  برای متخصص و فوق تخصص درآمد داره و شما در طول همه این 46 سال فقط میتونین  در مراکز درمانی و یا به عنوان پزشک خانواده فعالیت داشته باشین.
> 6-دوران تعهد خدمت یعنی اینکه شما به نوعی کارمند دولت هستین و دولت میتونه شما رو به هر بخشی از محل انجام خدمتتون بفرسته! 
> 7-پیش بینی میکنم  دانشجوهای پزشکی که به این شیوه وارد دانشگاه شدن 3-4 سال اول رو بسیار  خوشحال از انتخابشون و این که دارن دکتر میشن سپری میکنن. سال 5 و 6  دانشگاه تازه به یاد تعهدی که پاشو امضا کردن میفتن و سال هفتم رو در حالی  با افسردگی سپری میکنن که 21 سال خدمت رو پیش روی خودشون میبینن. اون موقع  هست که تازه به یاد اعتراض و اعتصاب میفتن که بابا این چه وضعشه!!! میدونم که با زدن این حرفا بعضی ها حمله میکنن که این چه  حرفیه و... ولی من فقط خواستم نتایجی رو که با چند دقیقه فکر کردن به آینده  ای که پیش روی این پزشکان عزیز هست که مو به تنم سیخ کرد رو با شما هم  درمیون بذارم تا 30 سال بعد که تازه تونستین یه مطب برای خودتون بزنین به  این فکر نکنین که ای کاش سال ها پیش یه رشته دیگه خونده بودم که تا حالا  میتونستم برای خودم کار کنم. یه مثال و تمام. یه فیزیوتراپ با 4 سال درس خوندن درسته که  اسمش دکتر نیست ولی میتونه مجوز مطب بگیره و در بعضی از موارد درامد این  مطب ها به مراتب بیشتر از درامد یه پزشک عمومی هست. حالا شما فکر کنین اون  پزشک عمومی قراره تا 46 سالگی یه پزشک عمومی بمونه؛ شایدم تا آخر عمر...پس با چشم باز انتخاب کنین. رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در  کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار  ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی  واقعیات میبندن.
> 1-کسانی که در  این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در  شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و  در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و  حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی  این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی  تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
> ...


منبع رو هم مینوشتی دیگه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------

